# Cutest Pokémon



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, YET ANOTHER pokeymanz topic.

Which Pokémon do you think is the cutest?

I go for either Mew or Manaphy, they're so adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















RULES:

No furries.


----------



## tobi9859 (Mar 19, 2010)

Mudkipzzz


----------



## Kinqdra (Mar 19, 2010)

Togepy, can't think of another right now


----------



## Prime_Zero (Mar 19, 2010)

There's alot of cute looking pokemon it would be hard to narrow them down to me, also mew's always looked like a shaved mouse/cat to me. >.>

But i'll go with Crowbat


----------



## Lubbo (Mar 19, 2010)

celebi hands down


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hands down.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 19, 2010)

I like Mareep...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 19, 2010)

Pics pl0x


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 19, 2010)

Altaria


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 19, 2010)

^^Glaceon was actually the inspiration for my haircut.


----------



## Lacius (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## Rydian (Mar 19, 2010)

Also every eevee evolution.

Also also...


Spoiler


----------



## Davess (Mar 19, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Also every eevee evolution.
> 
> Also also...
> 
> ...


Vapereons a bit fat


----------



## Advi (Mar 19, 2010)

anybody who doesn't say "mudkip" is wrong


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Mar 19, 2010)

manaphy, mew, celebi, jirachi


----------



## worlok375 (Mar 19, 2010)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> anybody who doesn't say "mudkip" is wrong



Anyone who instantly thinks others are wrong because they disagree is wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cleffa. (my opinion will change...probably)


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 19, 2010)

Flaafy and Torchic


----------



## science (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## science (Mar 19, 2010)

bik75 said:
			
		

>



what is kum? i dont get it


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 19, 2010)

science said:
			
		

> bik75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thing that comes out of your willy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



not urine
Dont worry, you'll understand when your older


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 19, 2010)

I love my Lucario  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## Shadow&Light (Mar 19, 2010)

No one lol... But if I have to choose some... I think I will stay with Cyndaquil


----------



## science (Mar 19, 2010)

bik75 said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sperm? Muk backwards is sperm? WAT LOL YOUR CRAZY


----------



## HateBreed (Mar 19, 2010)

mamothswine


----------



## ZeroPF (Mar 19, 2010)

This one


----------



## Ryukouki (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey science did you hand draw those on paint? Some look really good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Better than the game.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 19, 2010)

science said:
			
		

> bik75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont worry, you dont get it... Btw I didnt make that picture


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 19, 2010)

hahaha bik75 you can't spell sperm backwards is mresp not muk lol


----------



## science (Mar 19, 2010)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> Hey science did you hand draw those on paint? Some look really good
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No! I stole them from an 8 year old

This 8 year old http://www.bertaut.com/bobby.html


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 19, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> hahaha bik75 you can't spell sperm backwards is mresp not muk lol


Its not meant to be sperm.... And I didnt spell it or make it...


----------



## science (Mar 19, 2010)

bik75 said:
			
		

> Llama Riot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



like you found it on altavista?


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 19, 2010)

science said:
			
		

> bik75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Altavista?


----------



## science (Mar 19, 2010)

bik75 said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Altavista its a search engine


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 19, 2010)

science said:
			
		

> bik75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh okay. I use google. No I just came across the picture before on the web somewhere, remembered it while I thought of this thread. Did a quick search and it came up anyway this is getting too off topic


----------



## science (Mar 19, 2010)

bik75 said:
			
		

> Ahh okay. I use google. No I just came across the picture before on the web somewhere, remembered it while I thought of this thread. Did a quick search and it came up anyway this is getting too off topic



Oh okay haha I thought it was something like that lol but I just searched altavista for google and its a search engine too? Is it better? It looks really plain. But I think I am getting off topic haha


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 20, 2010)

quote name='bik75' date='Mar 19 2010, 07:56 PM' post='2683176']


			
				science said:
			
		

> bik75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm confused  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so you didnt use altavista?  thats probably why there are spelling errors, google is for noobs


----------



## digipokemaster (Mar 20, 2010)

i have to say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the girl in black she sexyfied my opinion


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 20, 2010)

digipokemaster said:
			
		

> i have to say
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you do know those are guys  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  if you didn't notice that you must


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 20, 2010)

bik75 said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muk isn't even an evo of Ekans or Arbok, there's no reason you would spell his name backwards in the first place.

And my vote for cutest Pokemon goes to Shaymin:


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 20, 2010)

Also wanting a human to dress like a pokemon instead of one of the human characters in the show ???  Thats not really normal


----------



## science (Mar 20, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> Also wanting a human to dress like a pokemon instead of one of the human characters in the show ???  Thats not really normal



qft lol


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 20, 2010)

science said:
			
		

> Llama Riot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously you guys didn't see the Zangose Rydian was kind enough to post.





bawwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 20, 2010)

Eww... She looks like ugly,abercrombie trash,lol.I'd say Totodile,Magby uh... Porygon^^... for some reason...


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 20, 2010)

When was the last time you saw a girl that shopped at Abercrombie do Pokemon cosplay?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










just 1dering, might have 2 go 2 the mall


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 20, 2010)

lol I dunno,but I'm sure she did it for the money! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I think Pkm cosplay is retarded ingeneral,no matter what the person looks like... Ooo,I've never seen that Shaymin Pokemon,thats really cute too.


----------



## 1NOOB (Mar 20, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> digipokemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hahahahahahaha


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 20, 2010)

The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I love my Lucario
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like it too but i am not fan of pokemon. I think this is cool character. This one was my favorite before I lost my interesting in pokemon.











I like someone's drawing on this one because of cute hair on his forehead:


----------



## anaxs (Mar 20, 2010)

cherim or ide go with Celibi


----------



## Forstride (Mar 20, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Mar 20, 2010)

The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I love my Lucario


I KNEW I forgot something!






Also shaymin.


Spoiler















And dragonair!


Spoiler


----------



## I am r4ymond (Mar 20, 2010)

1NOOB said:
			
		

> Llama Riot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...I could've sworn Vaporeon was a guy...I mean...really fat.


----------



## Dark Blade (Mar 20, 2010)

Cutest would be:


Spoiler











My Favorite:


Spoiler


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 20, 2010)

I gotta say either Growlithe or Lucario...


----------



## Rydian (Mar 20, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

>


It's female, don't worry. ^.~


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 20, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm...

How you say, *DO WANT!*


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 20, 2010)

this tread prove his point here.


,but I guess jirachi


----------



## science (Mar 20, 2010)

guys posting porn should be banned


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 20, 2010)

Going off topic... >.>'


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 20, 2010)

Eww man,wtf... I just saw that... Wasn't there just now,GO BACK TO TOPIC!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 20, 2010)

science said:
			
		

> guys posting porn should be banned



Who posted porn?


----------



## Shadow&Light (Mar 20, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



someone posted porn!? wow... can you send me the link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2010)

This is a thread for the _cutest_ Pokemon, not a chance to post your ecchi/porn. :/

Here are my choices
Mareep





Eevee


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 20, 2010)

[/quote]

i'm confused  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so you didnt use altavista?  thats probably why there are spelling errors, google is for noobs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/quote]
No I didnt. I used Google. And where are the spelling errors?
And how are girls dressed up as Pokemon classed as porn.


----------



## science (Mar 20, 2010)

bik75 said:
			
		

> No I didnt. I used Google. And where are the spelling errors?
> And how are girls dressed up as Pokemon classed as porn.




uhh look at the guy who posted a picture of a pokemon gtting fucked in the ass


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 20, 2010)

science said:
			
		

> guys posting porn should be banned


This.

Some people are going too far with this, as flameiguana already said, this is a topic about cute pokémon, not some generic ecchi crap.

I'm looking at you, Rydian. Get out. Now.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 20, 2010)

It's actually a solo pic.  There's not even a penis or another pokemon/trainer/person/furry/whatever in the picture, I just cropped out the naughty bits.  The vapor is to show heated heavy breathing, it's a standard japanese animation style/thing, like the giant sweatdrop.  It's just being shy, not humped. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And nadrian, calm down, geeze.  If I actually do something bad, report me to a mod, but if I'm not doing anything against the rules then don't get your underwear in a wrinkle.  Judging from the comments you've posted on my profile it's obvious you just dislike furries.  If you keep attacking me for posting furry stuff (which is fine by the rules), you'll be reported for trolling since you're constantly attacking me even though I'm not doing something wrong, just something you personally dislike.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 20, 2010)

It's not that I dislike it, but it seems like you don't know that little kids also visit this site, and the kind of stuff you regularly post is nothing for them. It's not against the rules, it's balancing on the edge, and almost falling off. Pics of girl in their panties? Nice, but nothing for little kids.

Seems like the mods don't give a damn though.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 20, 2010)

science said:
			
		

> uhh look at the guy who posted a picture of a pokemon gtting fucked in the ass
> 
> I don't see it, like, at all.
> 
> ...



In every thread there's always someone dropping in the word "Fuck" in some way or another. That and the conversations that take place in some of these threads. Suggesting that this site was kid-friendly before the posting of suggestive images would be absurd.








Now, let's get back onto the original topic...


*Cute Pokemon =*


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 20, 2010)

Kids nowadays say 'Fuck' all the time, heck, I even heard preschoolers say it. And the fucked up discussions we sometimes have aren't in topics about Pokémon, but in the EoF, which kids wouldn't visit.


----------



## altorn (Mar 20, 2010)

CYNDAQUIL... why doesn't anyone here agree that Cyndaquil is the cutest pokemon.....


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 20, 2010)

Cyndaquil's cute alright


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 20, 2010)

Words are just words so they can't really be "bad" but images can surely be obscene.  Posting them in the EOF/Blogs wherever is just fine, but posting them in a "cutest Pokemon" topic that is sure to draw the attention of younger tempers is not very classy, not very classy at all.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 20, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> It's not that I dislike it, but it seems like you don't know that little kids also visit this site, and the kind of stuff you regularly post is nothing for them. It's not against the rules, it's balancing on the edge, and almost falling off. Pics of girl in their panties? Nice, but nothing for little kids.
> 
> Seems like the mods don't give a damn though.Coming from somebody who's posted multiple times in the "Big Whacking Titties for Hadrian" thread?
> 
> ...


'Cause it looks like a hunchback anteater.
Quilava, on the other hand, is cool.  If only it was smaller, then it'd be cuter.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 20, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah leave Rydian alone his pics are great. Little kids will just have to cope with it or whatever


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 20, 2010)

No contest  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












And then something else since it's costumed women time(Rydian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 


And seriously guys, don't troll or flame the furries, at least they aren't like those with CP fetishes


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 20, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> And then something else since it's costumed women time(Rydian
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with the last message in your post, but what in the fuck is that thing?


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 20, 2010)

Nobody is hating on anyone for being a furry, just saying that is a bad decision to post things like that in a topic that is likely to viewed by children.  If you want to discuss furrydom then EOF it as you can have an open conversation there and post whatever your heart desires.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 20, 2010)

I actually think fursuits are kinda' scary. XD  Give me body paint or somebody in a not-fullbody costume over a fursuit anyway.


----------



## science (Mar 20, 2010)

i watch pokemon to get ideas for my sex pictures

on topic: cutest pokemon = jynx (before they changed her)


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 20, 2010)

Umbreon. Period.


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 20, 2010)

XD


----------



## Rydian (Mar 20, 2010)

Espeon > Umbreon.

And jynx is just scary. D:


----------



## xangelinax (Mar 21, 2010)

How come togepi hasnt been mentioned yet? it was so cute in the anime, wiggling its little fingers.

off-topic: the whole ecchi/furry thing shouldnt really be a problem, "kids" shouldnt really be on a forum like this should they? most forums have a age limit dont they not. I honestly cant remember reading one for this, but isnt it usually 13 or older? Now a days most 13 year old have already found away past the parental locks for the interntet and seen "suggestive" things just by typing random word into a search engine.


----------



## science (Mar 21, 2010)

aww so cute


----------



## Splych (Mar 21, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Omega_2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. that video was hilarious. i was like, WTF is that the whole time. 

cutest pokemon... iunno.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 21, 2010)

xangelinax said:
			
		

> I honestly cant remember reading one for this, but isnt it usually 13 or older?


http://www.ftc.gov/ogc/coppa1.htm
That says anybody under 13 is considered a child and has to have parental consent to sign up for a forum/site that collects any personal info, which even includes an e-mail address for registering.


Science: How can you think THAT is cute?  It doesn't even have a 180-degree grin with 500+ fangs!


Splych: Actual leafeon is cuter. D:


----------



## Shadow&Light (Mar 21, 2010)

Lileep it's actually cuter than kabuto lol


----------



## Splych (Mar 21, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Splych: Actual leafeon is cuter. D:


Oh really...

Hmm... 
*searches picture*


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 21, 2010)

Purugly! Fuck yeah!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 21, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Purugly! Fuck yeah!



Has 'cute' right in the name!


----------



## Rydian (Mar 21, 2010)

Torchick is kinda' cute...

Combusken just looks like a freakin' penis with arms.

Blaziken can be adorable... without the huge breasts everybody seems to draw it with.


Spoiler










Snorlax is cute when done right.


Spoiler










Poliwag is kinda' creepy if you think about it, but helplessly cute.


Spoiler










Koffing's just cool, it's got a constant "happy" facial expression.


Spoiler










Wooper can be cute... when it's not being all depressing.


Spoiler










Can't forget magikarp!  Cute little thing has to be constantly protected.


Spoiler










Go lickitung!


Spoiler










Cubone, if it'd be a bit less depressed.


Spoiler










And finally, girafarig!


Spoiler


----------



## arecus2000 (Mar 21, 2010)

mew or Poliwag


----------



## strawhat-san (Mar 21, 2010)

definatly krabby 

with pichu and shellder as number 2 and 3

gardevoir would be the cutest pokemon evar but the hentai ruined it


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 21, 2010)

pichu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or togepi, those 2 are the only ones that i considered cute enough to be the cutest.

Maybe clefairy or jiggypuff or chemisy(that pokemon that is in every poke-centre)


----------



## bultmus (Mar 21, 2010)

magby is also cute!


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Mar 21, 2010)

Totally! ^^^^


----------



## xangelinax (Mar 21, 2010)

Rydian were are you getting all those pics?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 21, 2010)

xangelinax said:
			
		

> Rydian were are you getting all those pics?


Almost all are by Rocket Grunt, I'd link to where I'm getting them but it has stuff by many many artists, and a bunch of them do adult stuff, so you'll have to search on your own, as I don't know if he has a site or not.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 21, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> xangelinax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a direct link to one of those pics you posted earlier won't hurt anyone right? And we'll find our way on our own from there.


----------



## Kinqdra (Mar 21, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> hahaha bik75 you can't spell sperm backwards is *mresp* not muk lol


Fail
xD


----------



## Rydian (Mar 21, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thing is it's a furry booru-type site, so if you click on one of the tags to the left of the picture you'll most likely end up with porn on the first page of results. ^^;


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 21, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



link plox?


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 21, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't you just give the name of the site without link?
EDIT: Just read your PM. Thanks


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Mar 21, 2010)

This thread was relatively innocent until you and your sick fetish appeared here.
Get the fuck off the internet you disgusting furfag


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 21, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> This thread was relatively innocent until you and your sick fetish appeared here.
> Get the fuck off the internet you disgusting furfag




loltroll


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Mar 21, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


correction, its plain flaming.


----------



## daemmaster (Mar 21, 2010)

mew! , i think that's the most adorable pokemon. but celebi and jirachi are also cute.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Mar 21, 2010)

oh man, this could be bad.
just because I'm sane


----------



## xangelinax (Mar 21, 2010)

it was just pictures until people started stating what it looked like. 
anyway what about vulpix, or ninetales, oh persian lol I like kitties 


Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Mar 21, 2010)

Mmm, ninetales. X3



Spoiler


----------



## Langin (Mar 21, 2010)

Lotad, I always liked him/her and its my favorite pkmn too!


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 22, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Mmm, ninetales. X3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Yeah, I know where that one came from, now for the other ones; I can't explain why, but I get the feeling you're going to, regardless XD


----------



## Ryukouki (Mar 22, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> How come togepi hasnt been mentioned yet? it was so cute in the anime, wiggling its little fingers.
> 
> More like this:
> QUOTEHow come togepi hasnt been mentioned yet? it was so cute in the game, wiggling its little fingers and using fissure to OHKO your team.


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or Selfdestruct, or Explosion, or Splash XD


----------



## Raika (Mar 22, 2010)

Dratini.
Look at it's HG/SS sprite...


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Mar 22, 2010)

So you removed my posts, but not the furry shit?


			
				board rules said:
			
		

> Absolutely no posting of pornographic content of any kind, linked to or otherwise.
> and
> board rulesYour posted and linked images, avatars and signatures are constantly reviewed by the moderating staff. Images or content that the GBAtemp Staff find are too big or that are deemed inappropriate including obscene, pornographic, vulgar and any other distasteful or sexually explicit material will be censored, edited or removed with OR without notice; and may result in the member being warned, suspended or banned.


----------



## xangelinax (Mar 22, 2010)

Lookie what I found >>> clicky


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 22, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> So you removed my posts, but not the furry shit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post of the topic.

Seriously mods, why doesn't that furry crap get deleted? You can't tell me you ALL like Rydian...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 22, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> So you removed my posts, but not the furry shit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This isn't about us liking or not liking Rydian, or anybody at that matter. It's about doing our job properly. We don't moderate according to the level we like somebody  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If you think so, you're under wrong impression.

Now please, drop this thing, and carry on with the ON-topic discussion.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 22, 2010)

Nadrian: It has nothing to do with liking me or not liking me, it has to do with whether what I'm doing is against the rules or not.

Furry images are not against the rules, and _I posted no porn_, so it's not getting deleted.
Antoligy, however, was flaming, which is against the rules, so his posts got deleted.

The quote states that images are reviewed _by the moderating staff_.  Mods are mods because they can act unbiased and fair.  You are obviously biased against furries (again I refer back to your multiple comments on my profile), and there's no question whether antoligy is or not, seeing as a mod needed to remove his posts for flaming.


----------



## Law (Mar 22, 2010)

I dunno, some of my single colour signatures have been removed for almost no reason, not to mention his avatar was removed (although I don't know the reason, last time I saw his avatar though it was just a picture of metroid firing his gun arm cannon)

definitely something up when it comes to what gets removed and what doesn't, reason or not, and he's probably more pissed about that more than anything (due to the images you post being slightly explicit/could be offensive to some, whilst metroid firing his cannon isn't really offensive to anybody).

edit: I guess I'm just trying to say that the rules don't really seem clear or detailed enough, since some stuff that seems to be okay gets removed, but some things that some may find distasteful aren't (although I'll agree that its fine in this case since they're spoilered).


----------



## strawhat-san (Mar 22, 2010)

i rechecked and there is no pornographic material in any of the pics 

seriously guys relax


also i think there is nothing wrong with furries 
each person can have their own things they like cant they


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 22, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> *Now please, drop this thing, and carry on with the ON-topic discussion.*


----------



## Rydian (Mar 22, 2010)

I posted late. ^^;

Anyways!

D'AWWWW LOOKIT THE CUTE PUPPY


Spoiler


----------



## strawhat-san (Mar 22, 2010)

i just remembered the cutest pokemon ever 

mareep 
so now my top three is  mareep krabby and the n shellder


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 22, 2010)

*THIS ISN'T THE EOF.*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 22, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> *THIS ISN'T THE EOF.*


What's your point? People are still talking about the cute Pokemen.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 22, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you dare calling that Houndoom cute. Or any of the other Pokémon Rydian posted.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Mudkip*


*'Nuff said*


----------



## strawhat-san (Mar 22, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your just hating now 

chill out


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 22, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Open hatred for furries, and attacking one member in particular while creating a scene and killing the thread...


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 22, 2010)

Rocken the Lucario Boy and his  Lucario 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 22, 2010)

Again:



			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> *Now please, drop this thing, and carry on with the ON-topic discussion.*



I don't have much experience with Pokemon anyway, but I do remember having some of those Tazos years ago; I believe they're in my room somewhere at the moment, I found them again a while ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cyndaquil looks alright, as already posted.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 22, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Don't you dare calling that Houndoom cute.I've seen plenty of girls that think bulldogs are cute. XD
> The houndoom thing was a joke on how you usually don't want to mock anything that can breathe fire.
> 
> 
> ...


I see your lucario and raise you one tiny riolu and family!






Also another one, but partially NSFW warning, visible nipple outline under the fur.


Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 22, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> The Pink Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it's a Lucario fight you want, then I throw in this one!


Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Mar 22, 2010)

The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> So it's a Lucario fight you want, then I throw in this one!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Chibi lucario!





Also ticklish lucario!


Spoiler


----------



## Seraph (Mar 22, 2010)

While I agree the furry stuff(although weird and some not even furry) is not porn or against the rules this isn't EoF.  The topic was "what is the cutest pokemon?" and not "post as many pictures of pokemon you can".  This applies to Rydian and many others(i.e. science posting poorly drawn pokemon for humor).

And also for whoever said jynx before they changed her, were you being serious or was their a design before the final ugly one?  I don't really know a lot of the pokemon after the first 151 and some of Gold/Silver's but people mentioned cleffa, and I have to note the clefairy's in Pokemon Stadium minigame were pretty damn cute.


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 22, 2010)

charmander!
anyone have one for a trade, I need him!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 22, 2010)

Seraph said:
			
		

> While I agree the furry stuff(although weird and some not even furry) is not porn or against the rules this isn't EoF.  The topic was "what is the cutest pokemon?" and not "post as many pictures of pokemon you can".  This applies to Rydian and many others(i.e. science posting poorly drawn pokemon for humor).
> 
> And also for whoever said jynx before they changed her, were you being serious or was their a design before the final ugly one?  I don't really know a lot of the pokemon after the first 151 and some of Gold/Silver's but people mentioned cleffa, and I have to note the clefairy's in Pokemon Stadium minigame were pretty damn cute.


Yeah we did get a little off topic there, eh happens sometimes. Rydian you win this battle since I ran out of pictures.

Still on topic my statement still holds that Lucario is the cutest pokemon.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 23, 2010)

Seraph said:
			
		

> While I agree the furry stuff(although weird and some not even furry) is not porn or against the rules this isn't EoF.  The topic was "what is the cutest pokemon?" and not "post as many pictures of pokemon you can".  This applies to Rydian and many others(i.e. science posting poorly drawn pokemon for humor).
> Yeah, that's what I meant with my (now removed) posts, but it seems like some people took it personal. I apologize for that, sorry everyone... But please, don't post funny/furry pics anymore, stay ontopic and post cute Pokémon. Also, there's no need to spam the topic with a new post every hour saying which Pokémon you like best, edit your posts instead (yes, I'm looking at you, strawhat-san/Anthony). Postcount =/= awesomeness. It's something you earn. Not something you can just get by spamming all the time.
> 
> So now, if you'll excuse me, I'll go enjoy my 3,000th post.
> ...


If memory serves right, Jynx was black first but now he/she/it (what is Jynx actually?) is purple. I think it's because otherwise it'd be a bit racist. I think the guy who posted it was joking about it though.


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 24, 2010)

My guess is that's where that whole 'lazer' bit came/comes from


----------



## bnwchbammer (Mar 24, 2010)

Dammit guys, who let Rydian in this thread? Of course there's furry pr0n of pokemans out there.
Anyway, my vote is Cyndaquil


Spoiler


----------



## MissingNo._ (Mar 24, 2010)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> anybody who doesn't say "mudkip" is wrong





Spoiler



"Today being Halloween, I decided to fuck with the major retard at school when I came out of science for break. He was dressed as Ash. Knowing this was going to happen, I brough a Mudkips doll. Thus I started the conversation, making sure no one saw me. 

"So I heard you like Mudkips..." "Mudkips? I LUUUUUUUUUUUUVE MUDKIPS." "O RLY? So, would you ever fuck a Mudkips, that is.." (he cuts me off before I could said 'if you were a mudkips') "OF COURSE." "Well I just happen to have a Mudkips here, and." 

Before I finished the sentence, which would have resulted in me hitting him across the face with the doll, he grabbed it. In one swift motion his pants were down and he was violenly humping it. Not to get between a man and his Mudkips I started to walk away, because there is no way I'd be caught wrestling a half-naked crazy guy humping a Mudkips. 

Needles to say, within 5 to 10 seconds, some girls saw him and started screaming. I cooly walked into a restroom, pretending nothing had ever happened; not that I had intended that outcome, but now that it was in play I didn't want to be involved. 

I came back two minutes later, and like any wanton act on school grounds there was now a huge crowd round him. He was still fucking it and baying this real fucked up 'EEEEEEEEEEINNNNF EEEEEEEEEEINNNF' sound. Suddenly a scuffle broke out in the middle, meaning he probably did something stupid. 

I asked someone what had happened. A girlfriend of one of the football players tried to get him to stop, but he bit her for trying to take it away. Someone called in a few football players (all dressed up like Road Warrior) who proceeded to pummel the shit out of the guy. Meanwhile the school police were freaking out and having trouble getting in to the situation. 

A few minutes later the intruder alarm went off and we were shuffled into classrooms. Over the intercom the principal announced that someone had thrown a flaming plush toy into the library. Uh.. what the hell. 

So we were kept there and about 30 minutes later the principal came on again. This time he was saying that whoever was behind the beating should turn themselves in. All of a sudden this woman began yelling "I WILL SUE YOU FOR DAMAGES. YOU LITTLE PUNKS, I'M GONNA SUE..." and it was cut off. 

I asked an office later what had happened. Apparently his mother had come to pick him up and threatened to sue for the beating and 'whatever else happened.' The school threatened to counter-sue because of lewd conduct, inciting a riot, and starting a fight."



Oh, and I vote Palkia.




Oh, and don't mind Dialga in this pic, because he sucks


----------



## bultmus (Mar 24, 2010)

[BnC said:
			
		

> MissingNo.]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well palkia sure does looks cool in this picture


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 24, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> well palkia sure does looks cool in this picture


I believe you mean cute, because the only 'cool' thing I see about them is the red eyes


----------



## TheChosenBanana (Mar 24, 2010)

MUDKIP


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 24, 2010)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> charmander!
> anyone have one for a trade, I need him!



Put a Magmar up for trade on the GTS, I did that yesterday and got my Charmander in return 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and my vote is for Growlithe.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 24, 2010)

Charmander is my oldschool favorite pokemon because he's so cute.
Gardevoir is my newschool favorite pokemon because she's so cute.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 25, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> bultmus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya i meant cute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  sorry my bad


----------



## updowners (Mar 25, 2010)

Spoiler








Admit it, you love it


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 25, 2010)

updowners said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh, Bidoof. He's a good HM Slave, though.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 27, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> updowners said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats true!!


----------



## Porobu (Mar 30, 2010)

CYNDAQUIL


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 30, 2010)

Ugh wait,CUBONE!^^ Who doesn't love cute little dinosaurs...?Or he looks like one atleast...


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 3, 2010)

GIBLE FTW!!!


----------



## Inunah (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, I don't know about any of you, but...

Misdreavous
Mudkip
Quagsire
Togepi
Shaymin
Medicham
Squirtle
Chansey
Clefairy
Happiny


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 5, 2010)

Snorlax. :3
His fat rolls are just sooo adourable!


----------



## iPikachu (Apr 5, 2010)

PIKACHU


----------



## iMinotauro (Apr 17, 2010)

Jarachi is so adowable!!


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

*dialga!*


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 17, 2010)

I would have to say Caterpie. Nothing is more cute than smashing thousands of those critters in that stupid  forest! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 FU Brock!


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

Snorlax said:
			
		

> Snorlax. :3
> His fat rolls are just sooo adourable!





haah lol. Fat rolls and his incredible body weight eh


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 17, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Yes, YET ANOTHER pokeymanz topic.
> 
> Which Pokémon do you think is the cutest?
> 
> ...


Mew is awesome, Lol. 
1+ for the topicstarter.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 17, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> *snip*
> 
> Also also...
> 
> ...


Moar plz.
For me, the cutest Pokémon is Teddiursa. Also to be categorized as cute badass.


----------



## Berioth (Apr 17, 2010)

pft, cutest is obviously probopass






its mario + pokemon, nintendo has always surprised me


----------



## ddp127 (Apr 17, 2010)

reading this thread really made me cry, can a mod please delete all that crap?


but on to a happier thing:
skitty is cute


----------



## Mikehoncho16 (Apr 17, 2010)

This, SO FREAKIN ADORABLE!!!


----------



## asdf (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

Berioth said:
			
		

> pft, cutest is obviously probopass
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AWWWW!


----------



## Njrg (Apr 17, 2010)

Mikehoncho16 said:
			
		

> This, SO FREAKIN ADORABLE!!!
> Does that have Balls on its chin? O.o;
> 
> 
> ...


Thats more Jewwy than Mario.

The nose gives it away.


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 20, 2010)

Cutest is obviously Electrode.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Apr 20, 2010)

ufotrash said:
			
		

> Cutest is obviously Electrode.


People Obviously have Diffrent Taste #1 Cutest are Originality PIKACHU!!!...Plus the Family











AND PACHURISU!!!! PACHI PACHI


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 20, 2010)

What's not to like about GIBLE?

How do you post a pic?


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 20, 2010)

Princess Rozalin said:
			
		

> ufotrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It should say insert image under fonts


----------



## Fishaman P (Apr 20, 2010)

lol, obviously tyranitar




it's adorable


----------



## rikuumi (Apr 20, 2010)

TEN POINTS +10


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 20, 2010)

Princess Rozalin said:
			
		

> People Obviously have Diffrent Taste




Hahaha, I'm sorry I just thought that picture was TOO hilarious not to post.

Here are my picks, for serious this time:

I'm completely obsessed with Snubbull I've got like a full box of them. Why? BOX OF CUTE.






While it's pretty hard to pick a favorite, I sadly picked most of my team based on how cute I think they are more than how powerful or strategically sound having them would be...


Spoiler



Swablu / Altaria






Elekid











Growlithe / Arcanine (I especially love Arcanine's backsprite with his big spikey 'fro...)











Piloswine 


















Umm...some odds and ends.


Spoiler



I always thought this family was friggin cute...







Rotom!!






Natu, haha...





Shinx and Luxio...










I'm pretty partial to most bird pokemon...













And to my surprise, until I saw this artist...



Spoiler



GIRATINA























BTW images are from pixiv...so they belong to their respective artists and not me. doy.


----------



## Hakoda (Apr 20, 2010)

altorn said:
			
		

> CYNDAQUIL... why doesn't anyone here agree that Cyndaquil is the cutest pokemon.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES. +100. CYNDAQUIL FTW.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 20, 2010)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> lol, obviously tyranitar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i like this image more:


Spoiler


----------



## Fishaman P (Apr 20, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Fishaman P said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I happen to like mine the one I found much better.


----------



## Mei-o (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 25, 2010)

Honestley, Put it in spoilers, Its lagging my whole pc up.


----------

